# m 1 benzing



## niall (Apr 25, 2008)

anyone know of a used m 1 benzing 4sale?thank 4ur help


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

If your club use Benzing I highly suggest looking at the G-2 timer, I used it last year and it is very convenient, even some of my club member are wishing they have use the G-2 vise spending over a 1,000 on the M-1. The G-2 can do what the most of the M-1 can do, and the good thing about it is it don't require batteries, just plug and play pretty much. Hope this help.


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Does the same club unit work with both the G-2 & the M-1 ?


----------



## Ted P (May 30, 2010)

Yes it does.


----------



## susan gaudry (Jan 14, 2011)

benzing g2 m1 help pls
i live in Australia will the m1 or g2 work here tht im thinkin of gettin from uk or europe
as far as i can c only need to get an plug adapter


----------



## macka (Oct 26, 2008)

susan gaudry said:


> benzing g2 m1 help pls
> i live in Australia will the m1 or g2 work here tht im thinkin of gettin from uk or europe
> as far as i can c only need to get an plug adapter


Im not sure but I think,the Benzing in Aussie,use a different chip ring.I would ask,
some one in the club.


----------



## susan gaudry (Jan 14, 2011)

no one here seams 2 no they just received there new benzing all new to them 2


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Your club need to acquire the club system, by just having the timer doesn't mean you can start right away, someone has to enter all the birds on each member thru the club system, chip ring, and to their own individual timer, an Atis, Benzing express, and G-2 will all work on one club system. I highly suggest to check out Siegels since they are the distributor here and very knowledgeable about Benzing.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I think all Benzing are the same but if I were to try to buy one from the uk they would not sell to me in the usa. Benzing has set up contract with one seller in each country as a distributor and they have the rights in that country. I looked into buying chip band from another country and they would not sell to me . Yes Siegels is the US Distributor


----------



## susan gaudry (Jan 14, 2011)

thx mmmmm so wat if i bought a 2nd hand benz g2 or m1 ...from os .......then wat .!!!! 
? wat happens in your part of da world wen some 1 buys a 2nd hand benz ..


----------



## susan gaudry (Jan 14, 2011)

hi is dar a race sec out dar tht knows a bit about and can help me wit sum benzing m1 or G2 clocks


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I did not say that a used benzing clock will not work if it is from another country . Just that A US distributors can't sell new clocks in a different country. I even tried to buy one from the benzings main web site , I got redirected to Siegles. Which is the US distributor.

Try this BENZING AUSTRALIA, contact Kevin Clark: mobile phone 0418318165, E-Mail [email protected]. Phone 03 97615000

Got that from the Benzing Australia web site, hope it helps


----------



## susan gaudry (Jan 14, 2011)

thx 4 tht will do ....they should work in diff countries prob the programing or operation system different only wonder if the antenna pad would work ,, just so much cheaper os pretty rough it will cost me $2.6 k to fly wit ets might stick wit my $50 wind up hav had 4 30yrs still runs perfect....


----------



## coach1st (Oct 6, 2010)

looking for a Benzing G2 please contact me at [email protected] if you know of one fore sale. Thank you


----------

